# Fortune cookie debacle



## RNRita (Dec 25, 2018)

So, I understand game companies trying to make a few bucks. I, also, understand the nature of loot boxes. I love this game, but, feel I might have to stop playing out of frustration. I have spent 650 leaf tickets on the Toy Day Scrapbook memory but have not gotten what I needed for the memory. I bought 13 cookies and have gotten FOUR dresses!!!! I have relented and bought leaf tickets since I?m running out of time, but can no longer use them for scrapbook memories.  Out of all the countless leaf tickets I spent on them, I have only been able to get two. It?s frustrating and expensive. I collected every leaf ticket I could get from the game as well. Just frustrated and done.  It?s sad. 
I think I will just wait for the new game to come out where I can have all I need to play without these games I can?t win.  Ugh. Rant over.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Make that 15 cookies and five dresses and four ornamental trees. I have spent 750 leaf tickets and now have no chance on getting the memory RIP OFF!!!!!!


----------



## Dracule (Dec 28, 2018)

I want to say I’m really sorry that you’ve invested a lot of your money and time into cookies, only to sadly not get what you were hoping for. There has been a lot of discussions about the Leaf Ticket system and especially the Fortune Cookie system; this became heated during the whole fiasco with the “Holiday Coat Collection,” which had very unfairly priced LT items. I believe there are definitely improvements that can be made to the themed cookie situation, but I’m not sure if this will be considered by Nintendo.

To relate to you, I can say that this happened to me with Isabel’s Caf? Cookie. I wasn’t playing P.C. during Rover’s Garden Safari (which had almost identical furniture to Isabel’s Cookie and was an LT-free event), so I really wanted her rocking chair. It wasn’t until about 2 counters, 2 space heaters, 2 rugs, 11 kettles, 5 stools, 7 mugs, 8 screens, and 7 tables later that I FINALLY got Isabel’s Rocking Chair (a VERY small amount were from 5K bell cookies). Also, this doesn’t even include the few Isabel items that I ended up giving to Gulliver for treats in return.

Trust me, I feel the pain and frustration—AND, Nintendo really needs to make it a little fairer to obtain themed cookie items. I could lay out several ideas, but it’s probably better if we all just waited for Animal Crossing Switch to come out. I have a feeling that most of the items from Pocket Camp that are from themed-cookies won’t be available for Switch (it would be like saying “screw you~” to people who paid for those items). Although, I’m hoping that they will be transferrable to the Switch version. It would be a little bonus to those who have the items, kind like an exclusivity thing. 

In the end, I would just encourage you to not get your hopes too dashed and become bitter. It’s a hard feeling, but what’s helped me overcome it is taking breaks either from Pocket Camp or from buying Leaf Tickets. The whole loot crates and cookies (which are honestly a very sketchy way of legal, online gambling) can be toxic and addicting. Try to focus on the events going on which offer free items/items you can work for; it’ll help a little bit if you want to keep playing Pocket Camp. 

Keep strong!


----------



## Warrior (Dec 29, 2018)

Honestly? Pocket Camp and it's flat out stupid monetization blows hard. See you in the switch game, hopefully they completely ignore the existence of pocket camp and we can all get our items in in game events without paying more than our initial 60 bucks! Hopefully this experience hasn't sour your impression of animal crossing, and instead just this horrible little mess of a game.


----------



## cornimer (Jan 3, 2019)

Yeah the fortune cookie rates are ridiculous. I bought two boxes of Muffy cookies trying to get the broom and 6/10 of the cookies were witch hats. I ended up with 6 Fauna sweaters also.


----------



## joelmm (Jan 3, 2019)

In my opinion you should only get cookies without using leaf tickets. What they are looking for is that you do not stop spending money on the game making it impossible to have everything.


----------



## Ashariel (Jan 4, 2019)

joelmm said:


> In my opinion you should only get cookies without using leaf tickets. What they are looking for is that you do not stop spending money on the game making it impossible to have everything.



It's not impossible I saw on Reddit someone spent just over 4000$ and got everything... Lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 4, 2019)

Ashariel said:


> It's not impossible I saw on Reddit someone spent just over 4000$ and got everything... Lol



It's people like this who will keep the app running so I suppose we should be grateful, but $4000 is completely insane for items in a game.  I think I've only spent about $30 on the game maximum.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2019)

Yeah bs like this is the reason why you will very rarely see me buying any fortune cookies with LTs in this game. I think the only time I bough a fortune cookie with leaf tickets was when the Hopkins cookie was re-released and that's because it included Nintendo consoles that I wanted for my campsite. Luckily I only had to buy two; the first one gave me some stupid divider, and the second one gave me a Gamecube console.

I feel bad for people who have to resort to spending _real life cash_ to get items in this game. They should have to fish out any money for something they want; it is a game after all. I see the appeal of DLC in big-name games like Mario Kart 8, etc. and being able to spend money to get cool stuff in the game, but I feel like mobile games shouldn't make it such a priority to spend real money.
Luckily pretty much none of the cookies in Pocket Camp interest me enough to get me to spend my Leaf Tickets, but to the rest of you, I am sorry.


----------



## kemdi (Jan 30, 2019)

Just got back into Pocket Camp! I played it a little while ago, but found it boring and left it. Now it's seems a little better for activity...but when I saw how much Nintendo was charging for a nearly invisible, barely there pair of socks(?!)...I decided I would never buy Leaf Tickets. It's been ok so far. I've gotten just over 1k leaf tickets stored up, from in-game alone. I did spend a little on the Flurry box, and got two large bears....for some reason I've had remarkably good luck with items from the 5k cookies. I know I can't collect everything, but I also know that the 'chance' of me doing so, even with spending real cash on leaf tickets is remarkably low. This game tries to drive people into spending more and more on digital items, and I don't want to fall into that.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2019)

Yeah that's why I never spend real money on that anymore. I think I bought some LT pack when I had a few $$ left on my itunes account but yeah with those idiotic RNG implements and how they use it to determine what you get and so much nowadays like no. I mean yeah they give away some but if you're a collector and want more you probably would have to had saved up since day 1 they started to give free ones. Now the only time I'd ever spend again is if they'd bring back that Pascal pool but that would probably take a while.

I hate how so many games regardless of genre pull this RNG crap to capitalize so hard when obviously they have so many other branches like Nintendo, like they if anyone would probably attract players if they'd stop this in their games. If they would have been a genuine indie company trying to get stuff out and didn't use this RNG crap and instead had a better method of determining such things as random cookie items then yeah I'd support that.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 10, 2019)

What a pain. I remember spending like 350 leaf tickets on the rerun of rosie's memory. wasnt able to the 5 star item, but got all the 4 star items, got a dress, a hat and 2 chairs. *Just a few weeks ago, i got the 5 star item for the goth band fortune cookie (dont know what it is actually called) from a 5,000 bell cookie. What is this RNG?!* I also remember using 50 leaf tickets for a isabelle cookie and hamlet memory cookie. Therefore i have spent around 450 leaf tickets on fortune cookies.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i probably spent more than 450 leaf tickets for fortune cookies, i just cant remember when i spent leaf tickets for old cookies
P.S just remembered that i spent 50 leaf tickets on the splatoon cookie, getting a 4 star splattershot. Cant remember i used 50 leaf ticket for tia's bathtime cookie but i probably did. Therefore i have spent atleast more than 500 leaf tickets. Might turn in 700 leaf tickets if i keep going like this, _Sigh..._


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 11, 2019)

I won't be spending any real money on leaf tickets since I'm 100% against the practice and I feel like spending any amount is just patting them on the back and telling them it's okay to keep doing it...

but I gotta vent 50 tickets for one cookie is more than a little outrageous. And I can't believe out of the 4 cookies for that neon flower event that's ending soon (just started today and I really want that dress...) I've gotten two of the same item. :\ But at least I got both the male jacket and hat right? *sigh* At least Apollo looks neat now.


----------

